

Ask HN: Would you go to a workshop by the beach? - marcamillion

So I am from Jamaica, and am wondering if you guys (you are my target market) would be interested in attending programming/development/startup workshops in a tropical location?<p>I am thinking of a similar structure to 'Big Nerd Ranch', except it will be a more 'relaxed' environment - with the waves crashing in the background and all.<p>There are many beautiful locations to have these workshops in Jamaica and other Caribbean islands, so not all will be by the beach...but you get the idea.<p>The price range would be similar to Big Nerd Ranch - $4000 - $10,000 - depending on the workshop you sign up for and the location we have it at. Everything would be included except airfare. We would even have a bunch of extra activities included - horse back riding, 18 holes of golf, jet skiis, banana boats, snorkelling, scuba diving, cliff jumping, etc.<p>The general workshop would be about 5 - 7 days, it would be structured so that there would be a lot of good 'tutoring' along with downtime to allow you to work on your own projects with the knowledge you learn in the workshops and get guidance if needed.<p>So overall it would be a package of work &#38; play.<p>Would love to hear feedback on whether or not anyone would be interested and what would appeal to them. What would be make or break, e.g. the quality of the instructors, food, accommodations, extra/included activities, etc.<p>Thanks.
======
marcamillion
_bump_ Any takers?

